# Coming Soon to a Mailbox Near You



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

:llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama:

You have been warned......


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm.... I see alot of Llamas in this..... :hmm:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

It looks like we have a Llama Bomb!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks like a well organised marching line of Llamas, not a mindless stampede !:director:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Quite a few launches this morning. Seems Puff is still in that bombing mood.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is just fair warning...we are waiting on some of our ordinance before we launch this special bomb. Be on the look out beginning of next week. Just wanted to play fair and let you all reinforce your mail boxes...this one is going to be one for the ages.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Llamas. 


I only see ten, Kipp. The question is... is that ten Kipp bombs, or ten llamas in on the bomb? Or are they all in, and Kipp just can't count?

I'm gonna go with third guess...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> This is just fair warning...we are waiting on some of our ordinance before we launch this special bomb. Be on the look out beginning of next week. Just wanted to play fair and let you all reinforce your mail boxes...this one is going to be one for the ages.


Llamas continue to display their awful sense of timing... Now we have to sit on this thread for a whole week before anything even begins to happen?

Llamas... :noidea:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Not good for who ever is lined up in the ZK crosshairs. 

Can't wait to see who's the poor soul on the receiving end of this one.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Llamas continue to display their awful sense of timing... Now we have to sit on this thread for a whole week before anything even begins to happen?
> 
> Llamas... :noidea:


I couldnt agree with this more... Llamas have dropped the ball again


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Llamas.
> 
> I only see ten, Kipp. The question is... is that ten Kipp bombs, or ten llamas in on the bomb? Or are they all in, and Kipp just can't count?
> 
> I'm gonna go with third guess...


It does make one wonder doesn't it......


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Whats with the llamas?


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

llama bomba. that's terrifying.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Whats with the llamas?


Seriously?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I couldnt agree with this more... Llamas have dropped the ball again


Drop this,Pal

these went out today......and since your snide remark irritated me slightly....no DC#'S....you can all sweat over this for a couple of days.

oh,and if you think is just a one-shot deal.....in the words of Old Blue Eyes.."You ain't seen nothin' yet"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy moly. Pete, that's truly terrifying!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Holy moly. Pete, that's truly terrifying!


wait..are we talkin' "a Terry poem" terrifying?...or a 24-hour "The View" marathon terrifying?..or,God forbid,another "Kipp YouTube video" terrifying?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

uh oh...someone pissed off the herfabomber....YOWSERS!:bowdown:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kipp-YouTube-video terrifying. It's _that _scary.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Baaaaaa haaaa haaaaaaa! Sucka's!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Drop this,Pal
> 
> these went out today......and since your snide remark irritated me slightly....no DC#'S....you can all sweat over this for a couple of days.
> 
> oh,and if you think is just a one-shot deal.....in the words of Old Blue Eyes.."You ain't seen nothin' yet"


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Drop this,Pal
> 
> these went out today......and since your snide remark irritated me slightly....no DC#'S....you can all sweat over this for a couple of days.
> 
> oh,and if you think is just a one-shot deal.....in the words of Old Blue Eyes.."You ain't seen nothin' yet"


Uh-oh!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kipp-YouTube-video terrifying. It's _that _scary.


Nothing is THAT scary...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Blah, Blah, Blah…. Someone pissed off the Herfallama… Blah, Blah, Blah….


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

^^ That just described how I react to most llama posts... ^^

:blah::blah::blah:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Drop this,Pal
> 
> these went out today......and since your snide remark irritated me slightly....no DC#'S....you can all sweat over this for a couple of days.
> 
> oh,and if you think is just a one-shot deal.....in the words of Old Blue Eyes.."You ain't seen nothin' yet"


Oh my.. It appears as though i have found the herfabomber's weakness!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Oh my.. It appears as though i have found the herfabomber's weakness!


Personally, I don't think that pic reflects weakness!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Nothing is THAT scary...


what about Shawn's Aruba asscrack picture?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you just mentioned The Picture That Must Not Be Mentioned.

:: backs out of thread slowly ::


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Oh my.. It appears as though i have found the herfabomber's weakness!


Hardly...correcting erroneous statements is not a weakness.

Llamas don't drop balls....we bust balls.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Llamas don't drop balls....we bust balls.


What does that even mean!?

Llamas... Why does one even bother...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Hardly...correcting erroneous statements is not a weakness.
> 
> Llamas don't drop balls....we bust balls.


*please note...though we don't "drop balls" our balls have "dropped".


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what about Shawn's Aruba asscrack picture?





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I think you just mentioned The Picture That Must Not Be Mentioned.
> 
> :: backs out of thread slowly ::


did you want that in glossy or matte finish - standard size poster or lifesize??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Which is smaller and blurrier?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Which ever you choose you want it autographed!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> That looks like a well organised marching line of Llamas, not a mindless stampede !:director:


*They look more like Goon Drones, none of them can think for themselves, they need the collective of all their brains to make the ZK work LOL LOL :blabla:*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Drop this,Pal
> 
> these went out today......and since your snide remark irritated me slightly....no DC#'S....you can all sweat over this for a couple of days.
> 
> oh,and if you think is just a one-shot deal.....in the words of Old Blue Eyes.."You ain't seen nothin' yet"


Ok who's the brainiac that pissed off the herfabomber???? :target:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Ok who's *the brain*iac that pissed off the herfabomber???? :target:


I have a hunch that you just answered your own question.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Seriously?


Hey, still new here and trying to cartch up on all the inside jargon :help: .


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Peter, at some point, we nicknamed the ZKs "llamas." There was this news article about some domestic dogs that were pets by day, and at night joint in packs and preyed on llamas. I declared myself and possibly the other two WSBS members (I can't remember now) the dogs in the fight, and the ZKs the "llamas." 

The name stuck, mainly because most of the ZKs are hairy, smelly, and ugly! :smoke:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Peter, at some point, we nicknamed the ZKs "llamas." There was this news article about some domestic dogs that were pets by day, and at night joint in packs and preyed on llamas. I declared myself and possibly the other two WSBS members (I can't remember now) the dogs in the fight, and the ZKs the "llamas."
> 
> The name stuck, mainly because most of the ZKs are hairy, smelly, and ugly! :smoke:


and you forgot they are a bunch of "Goons"


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Hey, still new here and trying to cartch up on all the inside jargon :help: .


I was just picking anyway...it is what we llama do. The "llama" is the symbol that the Washington State Bomb Squids gave to the Zilla Killas (another bombing group...actually, the only REAL bombing group) on Puff. So The ZK has kind of embraced the "joke" about the llama and use it from time to time...like in this bomb. This is going to be a llama bomb for the ages! Just sit back, grab your favorite smoke and watch this one blow up in someone's face!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> This is going to be a llama bomb for the ages!


So you are sending out your wool? Only thing I can think of from a llama that you could ship in a box... Besides meat :wink:

Should have done this earlier in the summer so you wouldn't get cold...


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I was just picking anyway...it is what we llama do. The "llama" is the symbol that the Washington State Bomb Squids gave to the Zilla Killas (another bombing group...actually, the only REAL bombing group) on Puff. So The ZK has kind of embraced the "joke" about the llama and use it from time to time...like in this bomb. This is going to be a llama bomb for the ages! Just sit back, grab your favorite smoke and watch this one blow up in someone's face!


 Nice! I guess that explains this..,,:deadhorse: (I know, it's a horse, but it seemed appropriate).


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> So you are sending out your wool? Only thing I can think of from a llama that you could ship in a box... Besides meat :wink:
> 
> Should have done this earlier in the summer so you wouldn't get cold...


lmao!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Where, in the name of all that is holy...do YOU find this shit! LMAO



David_ESM said:


> So you are sending out your wool? Only thing I can think of from a llama that you could ship in a box... Besides meat :wink:
> 
> Should have done this earlier in the summer so you wouldn't get cold...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Where, in the name of all that is holy...do YOU find this shit! LMAO


Us squids are always watching Kipp...

As Ian learned, sometimes we even watch from the treetops.

You never know.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Where, in the name of all that is holy...do YOU find this shit! LMAO


We are talking about the guy that found a pic of a squid in a tree.... Ok, I type to slow...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297851-squids-going-too-far.html#post3363851


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


LMFAO!!! I can't stop laughing at this thing ound:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

and the squids like to laugh


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You had to go and ruin the fun of a shaved llama with that awful photo huh? I am NOT photogenic... That is the reason why I am behind the camera, not in front...

Damn... :wink:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Hardly...*correcting erroneous statements is not a weakness.*
> 
> Llamas don't drop balls....we bust balls.


may i ask however... i take forgetting to post DCs because of your anger towards me as a victory in the sense that i was able to get into your head, and therfore i have been victorious.. or it was that mind control bomb you just got hit with today... im gonna say it was me just so i can feel accomplished


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> may i ask however... i take forgetting to post DCs because of your anger towards me as a victory in the sense that i was able to get into your head, and therfore i have been victorious.. or it was that mind control bomb you just got hit with today... im gonna say it was me just so i can feel accomplished


I don't forget anything...since my little packages are not a ZK-sanctioned hit,I omit posting DC's for the sheer joy of the surprise attack,as is my modus operandi.

You didn't make me angry,Connor....just a mild scratch that faded quickly..only the Squids have that innate talent to really irritate me....but,if it makes you happy to think you won,go with that.

and that mind control device The Brain sent didn't work...it was a dud.

Internal Voice: "That's right. The device didn't work,so,keep telling everyone that. Are the bombs ready to be shipped yet?"

Me: "Yup...with the addresess you provided.They are on their way."

Internal Voice: "Excellent. This conversation never took place."

Me: "What conversation?"

Internal Voice: "Exactly"


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I don't forget anything...since my little packages are not a ZK-sanctioned hit,I omit posting DC's for the sheer joy of the surprise attack,as is my modus operandi.
> 
> You didn't make me angry,Connor....just a mild scratch that faded quickly..only the Squids have that innate talent to really irritate me....but,if it makes you happy to think you won,go with that.
> 
> ...


Mmmm.. just shootin me down here.. destroyin my joy.. do it more why dont ya?

Also, you might wanna tell your internal voice that he needs to go see someone about i think its called.. shrinking his head? not sure but he seems to be an evil twin


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Whenever I go to one of my son's car races over in Minneapolis (KS), there's a small pasture that is home to Kipp and his band of brother llamas. What's really funny is that they can't seem to do anything as individuals. They all face the same direction, poop at the same time, pee at the same time, and there's a very quiet murmur between them that sounds something like this.... "bombem, bombem, bombem, bombem, bombem, bombem, bombem, bombem, bombem..."

It's non-stop. One of the most horrible sounds in the world. If you listen long enough, it'll drive you nuts. That's when you start hearing that internal voice... the one that the herfallama keeps hearing. He only _thinks_ it's Ian... but it's really all of his fellow llamas non-stop "bombem" murmuring that has driven him to this point.

What I can say at this point, though... is that much like the Octobomber Dave, those boxes that the Herfallama posted are most likely empties.

My guess is that the other llamas will follow suit and send out some harmless empties...

I mean, the most damage that the llamas seem to be able to do is hijack threads with constant references to Shawn's Aruba butt crack photo. Heck, that's a thread in and of itself... seriously, someone needs to take a count of how many thread's Shawn's butt crack has been brought up in and how many times it was brought up by a fellow llama!

:doh:See, that's it! That's their master plan... to hijack EVERY Puff thread with Shawn's butt crack! Now THAT's dangerous.

Just thinking of it makes me want to go wash my eyes out. Oh my Lord. I can't believe I've figured it out. We're all just pawns... Puff.com is being taken over by Shawn's butt crack.

*sigh* The end is nigh. I give up... :yield:

*snicker* :mischief:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW this is getting out of control 

I like it, nice job fellas.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

What about this guy? Is he apart of your gang too??


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't mind me, i'm just securing my seat. This show is getting pretty good. And David the pic is the best. I LOL so hard it actually hurt.

And for any of the uninitiated that don't understand why you say no to crack.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Don't mind me, i'm just securing my seat. This show is getting pretty good. And David the pic is the best. I LOL so hard it actually hurt.
> 
> And for any of the uninitiated that don't understand why you say no to crack.


I'm sure Shawn is very appreciative that you linked to those photos again.:biggrin:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shawn loves it...or he wouldn't have posted the crack pic.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a point of technical clarification. What you see in that picture is: *'SIBFO'* scientifically known as *S*pinal *I*ndentation *B*elly *F*at *O*verflow, which is actually quite different than "Ass Crack" or "Crack".

But for the unitiated masses they will call it what they want and I'm OK with that as we are all not scientists, so - "Crack", "Ass Crack", "SIBFO" = it's all in good natured camaraderie and fun to me :lol:

:yo:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Shawn is quite right... Here is actual crack:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Just a point of technical clarification. What you see in that picture is: *'SIBFO'* scientifically known as *S*pinal *I*ndentation *B*elly *F*at *O*verflow, which is actually quite different than "Ass Crack" or "Crack".
> 
> But for the unitiated masses they will call it what they want and I'm OK with that as we are all not scientists, so - "Crack", "Ass Crack", "SIBFO" = it's all in good natured camaraderie and fun to me :lol:
> 
> :yo:


SIBFO? Seriously? I have never head that before, but I'm using it from now on. Thats fantastic :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> *SIBFO? Seriously?* I have never head that before, but I'm using it from now on. Thats fantastic :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Yes - quite definitely, and most seriously. It is a little known condition, predominantly found in the United States, amongst men over 40. I can't remember which Scientific Journal it was first identifed in but .... :croc:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes - quite definitely, and most seriously. It is a little known condition, predominantly found in the United States, amongst men over 40. I can't remember which Scientific Journal it was first identifed in but .... :croc:


I just want to back Shawn's claim up a bit... I actually found a definition for his condition at urbandictionary.com...

Urban Dictionary: SIBFO


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I just want to back Shawn's claim up a bit... I actually found a definition for his condition at urbandictionary.com...
> 
> Urban Dictionary: SIBFO


Amazing Neal! I can't believe you found that, especially since it was posted just yesterday, what a friggin coincidence.....:biglaugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Amazing Neal! I can't believe you found that, especially since it was posted just yesterday, what a friggin coincidence.....:biglaugh:


Right?!?! Crazy! It is a good thing that it was a reliable source..Urban Dictonary isn't like that Wikipedia...you just can't trust Wiki!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Amazing Neal! I can't believe you found that, especially since it was posted just yesterday, what a friggin coincidence.....:biglaugh:


Found? Or made...?

Which one of you is Twang Lova'?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Found? Or made...?
> 
> Which one of you is Twang Lova'?


my point exactly


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

*snicker* :spy:


Man, I love twang...

Personally... I just thought it was cool that it referenced Puff.com.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I just want to back Shawn's claim up a bit... I actually found a definition for his condition at urbandictionary.com...
> 
> Urban Dictionary: SIBFO


Neal - you are my new hero!! That is too, too freakin funny!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I just want to back Shawn's claim up a bit... I actually found a definition for his condition at urbandictionary.com...
> 
> Urban Dictionary: SIBFO


Awesome! Too funny.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Neal - you are my new hero!! That is too, too freakin funny!!


wow...Neal is your new hero...quite a step up from Andy Dick...Shawn, does Andy know you left him for Neal?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> wow...Neal is your new hero...quite a step up from Andy Dick...Shawn, does Andy know you left him for Neal?


Mr. Bean was his hero... then Tom Hanks... and apparently I bear some resemblance... I think that's really where this is coming from.

LOL.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> wow...Neal is your new hero...quite a step up from Andy Dick...Shawn, does Andy know you left him for Neal?


It's a temporary thing - you know us llamas like to roam the praries and hills - always moving on to greener pastures....


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> *snicker* :spy:
> 
> Man, I love twang...
> 
> Personally... I just thought it was cool that it referenced Puff.com.


Thats awsome Neal.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

>_> super scaredededed <_<


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

If Neal is your new hero Shawn, does that mean you are a luva of twang also?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Mr. Bean was his hero... then Tom Hanks... and apparently I bear some resemblance... I think that's really where this is coming from.
> 
> LOL.


I don't see it myself.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

You just blew my mind D:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> If Neal is your new hero Shawn, does that mean you are a luva of twang also?


Upon advice from my Consigliere = NO COMMENT!! :bolt:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Upon advice from my Consigliere = NO COMMENT!! :bolt:


probably wise :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well this is the first weekend of my weekend travelling from now till the end of October so I have to launch today (leaving at 5:45AM tomorrow). To a very worthy brother:

0310 3490 0001 8665 xxxx


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well this is the first weekend of my weekend travelling from now till the end of October so I have to launch today (leaving at 5:45AM tomorrow). To a very worthy brother:
> 
> 0310 3490 0001 8665 xxxx


Remember... Vegas on the 2nd weekend of October.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0223 6294 83

Boom! (or whatever it is us Llama's say...)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Five days it tAkes Kipp between opening his mouth and actially launching. Nice work, Cap'n!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ever heard of a "teaser" Derek? Oh, and I have been wondering...is your wife an action figure? ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, there's a lot of action, cause I love her figure. Is that what you mean?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, there's a lot of action, cause I love her figure. Is that what you mean?


Man, I guess I didn't word it well....but you figured it out! It appears that Derek speaks Llama....maybe he is one?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

9405 5036 xxxx 0223 xxxx 71

cant post to much because there are scary google experts on here.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> 9405 5036 xxxx 0223 xxxx 71
> 
> cant post to much because there are scary google experts on here.


Well if it is a llama strike on one target your head llama already gave a full DC, so it won't be that big of a surprise by monday anyways :wink:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0223 6294 83
> 
> Boom! (or whatever it is us Llama's say...)


Llamas can say whatever they want,Cap'n...who's gonna stop us?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The captain always posts full DC's because the head llama can show no fear...probably because you can't scare a llama. But does it really matter? Go ahead and figure out where it is going...doesn't mean you will figure out the important contents (and this one has some very valuable contents indeed)! :target:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The captain always posts full DC's because the head llama can show no fear...probably because you can't scare a llama. But does it really matter? Go ahead and figure out where it is going...doesn't mean you will figure out the important contents (and this one has some very valuable contents indeed)! :target:


Isn't that because the Head Llama IS scared that he must show Full DC's?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah i just think its funny to be semi secretive.....it doesnt matter if they know where its going


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

All I'm seeing is references to some youtube videos and ass crack pictures....where are the bombs?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thom, I hate to say it, but unfortunately, the asscrack rumor has been entirely disproven. As much as we enjoy making fun of Shawn's Aruba photo debacle, we've discovered that his explanation has some merit...

Urban Dictionary: SIBFO

I mean, it's on the internet... it has to be true, right?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> where are the bombs?


In their llama minds. The only place where they are powerful and feared. One of these days they might just snap back to reality... But I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> All I'm seeing is references to some youtube videos and ass crack pictures....where are the bombs?


here's one...

9405 5036 9930 0224 81xx xx

does that answer your question,Team InfinitelyDull?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> does that answer your question,Team InfinitelyDull?


I see what you did there...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I just read a 5 page thread and learned nothing has happened.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I just read a 5 page thread and learned nothing has happened.


Was the thread started by Kipp? Yes? Well you should have known the results from the beginning :wink:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

2 days til destruction friends....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> 2 days til destruction friends....


Kipp's but a walking shadow
A poor player that struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more
His is a tale told by an idiot
Full of sound and fury
Signifying nothing


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kipp's but a walking shadow
> A poor player that struts and frets his hour upon the stage
> And then is heard no more
> His is a tale told by an idiot
> ...


...and there you have it folks! Derek is drunk...AGAIN! :crazy:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

LLAMA bomb fired


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> ...and there you have it folks! Derek is drunk...AGAIN! :crazy:


sound and fury^

And I can't be drunk again. I never got drunk in the first place. (That's actually true, I've never been drunk)


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...and there you have it folks! Derek is drunk...AGAIN! :crazy:


nah..he's just a dork who took high school english and didn't fall asleep during class.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nah..he's just a dork who took high school english and didn't fall asleep during class.


It's true. I was a dork. Then I took Karate classes from this old janitor, and then I won this Karate champtionship and got a hot blond girl and...

...wait. That was a movie. I'm still a dork.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nah..he's just a dork who took high school english and didn't fall asleep during class.


States the individual who continues to refuse to add spaces after his punctuation or capitalize the first letter of any sentence.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> States the individual who continues to refuse to add spaces after his punctuation or capitalize the first letter of any sentence.


He's just trying to channel e.e. cummings.


----------

